# New owner looking for a little help.



## Adetuk (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello people, I am a first time chihuahua owner, and I'm just looking/asking for help, advice, guidance, my dog is 1, he's a boy, and weights 2.7kg! My problem is, he doesn't eat! im actually worried for him! He has been fed on royal canin dry food! He then went off that, so I put him on wet food which he liked, then a few days later he went off that, so I put him back on dry but this time to royal canin chihuahua food! (It says on the pack even the most fusfs fussiest dogs can't resist) wanna bet? My dog sniffs it, then walks away! So we have no choice but to give him human food (I know wrong, but when you see a dog not eating and then looking all sad, ill-like it's hard to just not to as you want him to eat to be healthy & alive! I keep taking him to the vets to see if they could give me something, they gave me this tune thing that's like gravy, yeah that didn't work, well one day he had to go vets because he was really poorly and had to stay in over night, they always phoned us to let us know how he was doing and said he was eating! So the next day, I went vets to get him and got told they was feeding him on royal canin cat food (wet) I was allowed to take some home with me to give him and he loved it! But obviously he isn't allowed to be fed cat food all the time, so I had to stop giving him that, I've even tried different brands of dog food that's dry (I don't wanna touch wet food because I've heard it's bad for them? Like with build up on the teeth and such, I was on the phone the vets the other day talking about this and I didn't even hand over my name or the dogs and she was like "is this roll your on about" lol seriously I've been there so many times with worry over his eating that I think they're gonna start inviting me to their Christmas work due! So I just wanna ask, was/are your chihuahua fussy eaters? What did you do to stop it? What do you feed them? Brand? Dry? Wet? I'm really struggling! Any advice would be helpful! Oh and when I said human food I mean like, carrots, Apple (no seeds) rice, chicken and such! Just to get him to eat!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi and welcome! Royal Canine is not the greatest food. Plus there is no need to feed breed specific food lol. Since your boy is a picky eater, you may have to go through a few brands until you can find something that he likes. I feed mine Fromm, and I switch the flavor every month. In addition to that I top their kibble with a freeze dried raw food called Stella and Chewy's. I also like to switch it up and add Wild Calling canned every once in a while. Wet food is actually better for a dogs teeth than dry. Contrary to what most believe. It is actually dry food that stains the teeth. This is why I give my dogs petz life gel, bully sticks and other chews and dental toys to keep their teeth in shape. Good luck!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you just get him recently? (sorry if I missed that info). Chihuahuas quite often don't want to eat after begin rehomed. Mine can't resist Stella & Chewy's freeze dried cakes crumbled on top of their food. (They are one of the top foods, but too expensive for my budget to feed everyday, wish I could) I also make puploaf (from Dr. Judy Morgan) which is nutritionally sound and it's the only thing, except the S&C that they can't resist. Mickey refuses to eat the same kind of food for very long, so every time I buy a new bag of kibble I rotate brands or flavors. I use parmesean cheese (just a smidge) to entice Mickey, but that's not good for dogs who can't do dairy. Also, sometime homemade (onion free broth) or a few drops of salmon oil. They both like Merrick canned food.


----------

